# Edwinson winches



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Have just had somebody on the fone asking about these winches, as his Grandfather was the builder of them. he had come across an article that I'd wrote, which mentioned them briefly. However, I have no more info on them, apart from a 1950s advert for them. Anybody out there who has info on the winches or on the Edwinson firm of Belfast?


----------

